# 4 gear chassis with Can Motor



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

Did I see a 4 gear chassis with a can motor?
Somewhere in hobbytalk
any links
any details

thank you


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I get weird dreams like that too sometimes.


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

1976Cordoba said:


> I get weird dreams like that too sometimes.


Me Too!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I am dreaming!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Man, you guys are lucky!! All I ever dream about are zombies with LED eyes!!! :tongue:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Howz it go?


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

that motor is very peculiar? is it from a pager? maybe brushless too. but what really caught my eyes were the braids! I wonder who makes them? over all its a great idea. I have tried a can motor in a tjet chassis but I had to raise the motor in front to get the correct gear mesh. very cool I like the innovation!!


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

CW, I don't where you might have heard about this, I don't think I said anything about it, but I did just build this one.
Bill, I don't know how it does on the track, but on the bench, it's real quiet. Here's the skinny on it:
A/W 4 gear chassis, stock rear axle, 15t gear, can motor from Slot Car Express with a 7t pinion, braids from my 1/24 drag cars soldered to stock p/u shoes, and a set of .600 sili-foams on the rear.
I smoked the original brushes in the endbell so I went to Radio Shack and got another motor and stole the end bell off of it. I need to OHM the arm and see where it is, I'm thinking about trying a lower OHM arm in it.The limiting factor there is the mags inside the can. 
One other thing I might change is the crown gear, now to choose from a 17,18,21, or 25t gear.(Those are what I have sitting around) I'm also toying with the idea of a Tyco or Tomy sized axle and bearings in the rear. The car is a drag car so cornering isn't important.
One other thing is it's going to be raced at 26V. If you guys have any ideas let me know, I'm open to suggestios.


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

thanks TGM2054 GREAT IDEA!!!!!

I saw photo in this post (just found it)
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=385521

Dreams? more like Nightmares of 4 gear tuning (no dreams of this solution) (K car?)

lots of different can motors out there
Maybe with some extended pinions (Marchon ?) a parts list could be compiled


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

WHOOPS! Sorry CW. Guess I did mention it before, I forgot about that.
Joe, the front of the motor is raised.I had to shave the area where the arm spins a little and trim the mag pockets a little,what suprised me was that the stock clip for the gear plate worked with just a little modification.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

very nice customization. who makes .600 sili's?


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

Al, I got them from another racer, Eagle Racing, over on Nitroslots.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Changlings are Slotcar Darwinism in action*



TGM2054 said:


> WHOOPS! Sorry CW. Guess I did mention it before, I forgot about that.
> Joe, the front of the motor is raised.I had to shave the area where the arm spins a little and trim the mag pockets a little,what suprised me was that the stock clip for the gear plate worked with just a little modification.


ABSOLUTELY! Go for it!

I think everyone should have a couple of these beasties! They are part of vintage slot history, and when they are set up "right" they are hysterically fun to drive. I built a crappy one as a kid and wiffed on a poorly executed vintage example on pay bay a coupla years back. I eventually just built one....er two. 

Yes, the elevated pinion angle isnt the optimum setting as it begins to raise the CG; but the added HP adds a hilarious amount of fun. Lengthening the axles widens the chassis trac, and really helps compensate for the added CG if your roadracing. This was very apparent between the two versions I constructed. The cold hard fact is that the belly of the pancake chassis is really too high and the axle width is too narrow...duh...like we didnt know. But still we persist! :tongue:












After some R&D and a re-work of the prototype that used Tyco-pro running gear; I was pleasantly surprised with the installation of 440 running gear in my initial project (the Thunder-saurus)...so much so that I built another one with emphasis on better handling and added some of my usual custom features along the way so I wouldnt get bored. 











In the end the elevated motor casing hampers your body selection due to fitment issues. I toyed with the idea of dropping the motor out the bottom and quickly vetoed the idea as one would have to remove the hanger plates and get involved creating a different pick up system. 

The stark realization was that; if I'm setting up a drive module with motor and axle AND creating a pick up system; I might just as well scratch build the rest of it. Naturally I didnt realize at the time; but the pancake can motor conversion was a natural transition to scratch building. I had to progress through each version with subsequent analysis, improvements, and finally submission knowing that I had reached the dead end of it.

Not only did I learn a few things along the way, it also gave me the needed confidence to take the next step in the evolution.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Bill those are amazingly awsome builds!!!!


----------

